
AOL Realizes Bloggers Will Work For Free; Stops Paying Them - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/28/aol-realizes-bloggers-will-work-for-free-stops-paying-them/
======
dous
Not really news. Not even accurate.

